
Nvidia Ampere GA100 GPU Powered Tesla A100: 1 PetaOps Compute and 96 GB HBM2 Mem - blopeur
https://wccftech.com/nvidia-ampere-ga100-gpu-powered-tesla-a100-worlds-largest-7nm-gpu/
======
ZhuanXia
Would not want to be Graphcore right now.

------
karimf
Relevant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23178950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23178950)

------
virtuallynathan
This is partially speculation, the currently shipping version has 40GB of HBM2
@ 1.6TB/s. Hypothetically future versions could have 96GB at a faster speed.

------
bitL
Time of GPU ownership of independent Deep Learning researchers is over. It
didn't even last a decade!

